# Polyquest Lithium Polymer Sale At Starluck RC



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

Just wanted to announce a sale for those thinking about getting into lithium polymer batteries or looking to pick up another pack or so. The 1800mah packs are a great fit for the RC18T. The 3100mah packs fit where a sub-C 6 cell pack will go at about half the thickness. Stack a pair for some long runtime if you can afford about 1" of height. The 4400mah cells are 7 cell length with the 3 cell being about the thickness of a sub C pack and the 2 cell being really light and thin with excellent runtime. Get them before they sell out.

Thanks!

Starluck RC


----------



## RCkidAGAIN (Sep 29, 2005)

What is the price for those 1800 packs for the RC18T?


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

2S1800mah = $30.


----------



## mudbuddy3 (Mar 29, 2004)

got anything that fits an emaxx would stock esc hold up?


----------

